# And the drum roll.....Pair?



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Cobalts.

The "male" is 2.5 years old and what I think is the female is about 15 months.
No breeding yet.

Male:









Female?:

















THANKS!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

You know, you could have two females. At two and a half I've seen females with toe pads that big and males with much bigger ones. Well, I guess all you can do is wait and see. Good looking cobalts though.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Quaz (Ben):

Besty sold me the "male" as a guarnteed male... 

There is absolutely no aggression...yet.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

It looks like probably a male, but like ben said females can sometimes have bigger toe pads to. I'd just keep an eye out for aggression and you should be fine.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Well if she guaranteed then she probably heard it call or had production from it. he's not likely to guess. I've had multiple females together from when they were young with no aggression and adult females joined with new males show aggression. So aggression may not always be a tell tale sign. But either way, time will tell.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm i'm no sexing expert, but I say tough call...especially if the male is confirmed because while toe pads can't always be relied upon usually you'll see more separation and a "lobed" appearance on a male that mature. Yet, I'm not really seeing that on either frog, and both look to be in great shape but there is no obvious "fatness" that females sometimes have (especially when holding eggs). At 15 months the frog should be adult size or very close to it, so how much of a size difference between them are you seeing if any? Any obvious morphological differences in the bodies, like shape of the back and overall skeletal shape? Sometimes you can get a sense from that...just like humans the girls are shaped a little differently sometimes


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a pair. I would say of the 40 or so breeding pairs of tinctorius that I have, 90% of them are off breeding for the Winter. This is a great time to feed, feed, and feed some more and start misting everyday. I think you will end-up having good results.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Looks like a pair. I would say of the 40 or so breeding pairs of tinctorius that I have, 90% of them are off breeding for the Winter. This is a great time to feed, feed, and feed some more and start misting everyday. I think you will end-up having good results.
> 
> Good luck with them! Richard.


But, if it's "off-season", wouldn't you do the opposite? Keep them a little drier and feed a little less so that you can increase both of those when they are ready to start breeding again?

BTW...you just spoiled my dream that my BYHs would be early breeders...never thought about having to wait for winter to be over.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

WendySHall said:


> But, if it's "off-season", wouldn't you do the opposite? Keep them a little drier and feed a little less so that you can increase both of those when they are ready to start breeding again?
> 
> BTW...you just spoiled my dream that my BYHs would be early breeders...never thought about having to wait for winter to be over.


I think the idea is to feed heavily during the off season so they are in peak breeding condition with good fat stores especially for the females to help produce healthy eggs in good quantities. You can still keep them dryer though while feeding heavily.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! That was fast, Dave!

But then...do you still feed and mist heavily when they are in breeding season? Basically never stop the heavy feeding?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Well If I ever want to cycle my frogs which is usually only if they've been going non stop for ever and I' think it'd be healthier for them. I stop pulling eggs and mist a lot less but feed remains consistant. but, that's only if they're eating as much I don't have a specific amount that I feed but go off of what they're consuming.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay...thanks! I tend to overmist anyhow...won't hurt me to cut back on all that water I pay for! Lol!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

WendySHall said:


> Wow! That was fast, Dave!
> 
> But then...do you still feed and mist heavily when they are in breeding season? Basically never stop the heavy feeding?


Pretty much, basically as long as the frogs aren't obese and look like they are about to pop then you are fine. Really just varying the misting is all you need to spur breeding usually, and even then your normal misting may be enough to get them going. Depends on the frogs, the climate in your home and outside. If you live in Alaska extra misting and bumping the thermostat a few degrees may get them going. If you live in Florida then your normal routine may be more then enough with your average temps and ambient humidity, barometric pressure and all that jazz  So in Alaska if you are going to cylce them and give them a break you may just cut back on the misting and not bump the thermostat up....or just not bump the thermostat up, or just cut back on misting. In Florida you may actually bump the thermostat down and cut way back on misting, or one or the other. 

Usually though if you give darts a mate, food and a relatively comfortable environment they will breed. These are just things you can do to spur on stubborn frogs, or give overactive frogs a rest. 

But especially during peak breeding times if the frogs are looking a little thin then it may be good to give them a break even if you have to temporarily pull a frogs so they can rebuild their fat reserves. Females may look like they are about to pop if already nice and fat and then are holding eggs and thats ok, as long as it is temporary but if the frog always looks like it is about to explode that is bad for both males and females, just as constantly looking a bit thin is bad, but short periods of thinness especially if the coincide with less feeding, such as getting lazy on keeping up with cultures isn't a big deal as long as its short term. Now if you are feeding heavily and the frog still refuses to gain weight you may have a health issue such as a parasite.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I am always saying things like "good feeding is good breeding" and such. I say it while I make up 12 cultures every morning and every month cleaning 300 cultures!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

To those who guessed PAIR! Congrats!
As I was turning on the lights this morning I was below eye level for their tank. I started hearing a faint tinc called and immediately looked up. I couldn't tell if it was my Ole Marie call or the Cobalts, but I set there and finally determined the direction it was coming from....THE COBALTS. Too bad I couldn't see him during the call, but when a giant beast moves outside their tank they tend to move too.


----------

